# R1800 red lights flashing?



## rickcaspari (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm having a problem with my R1800 and I'm hoping for some help. When I turn on the printer,the power light flashes a couple of times then goes out and the ink light and paper light starts blinking. Is there a way to reset the printer? I've removed and reinstalled the driver to no avail. Any help would be apreciated.Thanks in advance .RICK.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i think your waste pad is full, if you have a software that can reset your waste pad then try to reset or replace it.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

What type of ink are you using? Is your ink cartridge properly seated or is it low? Is your printer giving you an error? Seems like it has something to do with waste ink. This link might be helpful. Good luck!

Epson R1800, R800, R2400 Waste Ink System - fixyourownprinter.com

Here is a link to a few reset utilities I have found online. I have never used either of them, so I don't know what the results will be.

Epson
SSC Service Utility for Epson Stylus Printer.


----------



## dchen (Apr 9, 2008)

This should help...

http://www.inkrepublic.com/KnowledgeBase/ResetCounter.aspQ: Error message of "Service Required Parts inside your printer are near the end of their service life see printer documentation"?

If you have been using your printer a lot on the daily basis, after few months, lets say 4 - 6 months, you may receive an error message saying "Service Required Parts inside your printer are near the end of their service life see printer documentation" and you would also notice that all the red lights keep blinking/flashing, your printer is locked too. These are indicating that your "Waste Ink Pads" are full and need to be replaced and then the "Waste Ink Counter" must be correctly reset. Please reference your Epson printer user guide for more information.

This function is to protect your printer from overflowing, hence, normally your remedy is to replace the "Waste Ink Pad" with a new one and then reset the "Internal Waste Ink Pad Counter".

Except having this done by Epson, you can download a freeware program from SSC Service Utility for Epson Stylus Printer. to reset this counter by yourself.

*Please note that even you reset the counter, the problem is still there since the waste ink pads would eventually overflow if you do not replace them. This may damage your printer. So they must be replaced.*

To get rid of "waste ink pad" problem completely, you can install an external bottle and direct all waste ink to there.

Epson printer has several counters, if above procedure cannot solve your problem, you may need to have your printer reset MASTER counter by Epson


----------



## DaisyK (Aug 29, 2008)

Your waste ink pad is full, you need to reset the counter. You may need to install a waste ink bottle later.


----------



## rickcaspari (Oct 25, 2006)

I trieds that free program,but it does not recognize that my printer is hooked up.I cant get to that utility screen.Any suggestions?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

rickcaspari said:


> I trieds that free program,but it does not recognize that my printer is hooked up.I cant get to that utility screen.Any suggestions?


After you install the SCC utility an icon shortcut will be installed in the desktop. Double click it to open the main window. An icon will be installed also in the tray. Click the configuration tab then select your printer. R1800 is supported so you should be able to access the functions with the utility. To access the different functions right click on the icon located in the tray (Tray is located in the right bottom side of the task bar).

Clicking the the following sequence in the following order: start -> All program -> SCC Service Utility folder -> finally the SCC Service utility icon will also install an icon in the tray and open the main window.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rickcaspari (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks Guys,I got it all figured out.I'm now back up and printing.Again, thank you very much.RICK.


----------

